# New to flathead fishing



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I wanna try to fish for flatheads this year and have never before. I fish for channels and that is it usually. Looking for any tips for them. Baits,rigs, types of structure or bottom, anything really. Thanks!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Stout line, stout drag, big lively baits, and stick close to areas with good cover.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use 7'6'' heavy rods with a 6500 ABU GARCIA reel 30# test line and 8/0 or bigger hooks bluegills ,chubs small bullheads or channelcats make good bait look for structure ,brushpiles etc below dams ,creek mouths is all good places .I use a carolina rig about a 12'' leader with a 8,9,10/0 hook 
sinker depends on size of bait and current


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

The first key to flathead fishing is don't believe most of the stuff you read on the internet about it.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Circle hooks or Kahle Hooks (I use Kahle for light bites), live bait, MH to H rods and usually a baitcasting reel, but spinning reels work too (I have okuma avenger 65s). Carolina/ slip sinker rigs work great, keep it simple. Throw your bait near logs and under dams in rivers, at night fish the flats and cover that is near deep areas, in the day fish the deeper areas.


----------

